# KNOW-HOW Schutz eines FC



## Kleissler (19 August 2005)

Hallo

wer kann mir mal kurz zeigen wie ich den KNOW-HOW Schutz eines FC setzen kann.

Danke


----------



## SinusQuadrat (19 August 2005)

www4.ad.siemens.de
Beitrags-ID:10025431 


FRAGE: 
Wie kann ich meine selbst erstellten Bausteine schützen?

ANTWORT:
STEP 7 stellt zum Schutz von Programmcode die Funktion KNOW_HOW_PROTECT zur Verfügung.
Wird ein über diese Funktion geschützter Baustein geöffnet, so kann nur die Bausteinschnittstelle (IN-, OUT- und IN/OUT- Parameter) und der Bausteinkommentar eingesehen werden. Der Programmcode, die temporären/statischen Variablen und die Netzwerkkommentare werden nicht angezeigt. Eine Änderung des geschützten Bausteins ist nicht möglich.



*Bausteinschutz aktivieren*

   1. Öffnen Sie den KOP/FUP/AWL-Editor
   2. Generieren Sie von dem zu schützenden Baustein eine Quelle.
      (Menü Datei/Quelle generieren)
   3. Schließen Sie Ihren Baustein im KOP/FUP/AWL-Editor und öffnen Sie die erzeugte Quelle
   4. Fügen Sie im Deklarationsteil des Bausteins unter TITLE eine Zeile mit dem Befehl KNOW_HOW_PROTECT ein.
   5. Speichern Sie die Quelle.
      (Menü Datei/Speichern)
   6. Übersetzen Sie die Quelle.
      (Menü Datei/Übersetzen)
   7. Nun ist der Baustein ist geschützt. 







*Bausteinschutz deaktivieren*

   1. Öffnen Sie Ihre Quelle.
   2. Entfernen Sie den Eintrag KNOW_HOW_PROTECT oder kommentieren Sie ihn mit zwei schrägen Strichen aus
   3. Speichern und übersetzen Sie die Quelle
   4. Bausteinschutz ist wieder aufgehoben. 

Hinweis:
Ohne die erzeugte AWL-Quelle können Sie einen geschützten Baustein nicht bearbeiten.


----------



## Lazarus™ (19 August 2005)

Dieses Vorgehen ist jedoch witzlos, da es inzwischen einige Tools gibt, die geschützte Bausteine wieder öffnet. In dieser hinsicht kann man sich das sparen.

Ich denke auch, das es eine Fehlersuche und Service eventuell schwerer bzw. unmöglich macht...


----------



## Kleissler (19 August 2005)

*Know-How Schutz*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

hab das getestet... funzt, danke.

Was mich neugierig gemacht hat war das mit den TOOLS um den Know-How Schutz zu umgehen, aber das wird mir warscheinlich keiner verraten.

Danke dennoch


----------



## Markus (19 August 2005)

*Re: Know-How Schutz*



			
				Kleissler schrieb:
			
		

> aber das wird mir warscheinlich keiner verraten.



vieleicht die suchfunktion oder google...


----------



## Zottel (19 August 2005)

*Re: Know-How Schutz*



			
				Kleissler schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich neugierig gemacht hat war das mit den TOOLS um den Know-How Schutz zu umgehen, aber das wird mir warscheinlich keiner verraten.


Das ist kein so großes Ding: Wenn du's einfach haben willst, gibt es ein fertiges Tool namens "can opener": http://www.runmode.com


Wenn du ein bischen mehr "fummeln" willst, besorgst du dir ein Programm, das DBase IV compatible Datenbank files lesen und editieren kann. Du suchst dir aus den endlos vielen Dateien, die ein jedes Projekt enthält die richtige (habe vergessen, welche) und dann siehst du schon ein Feld, das irgendwie mit "know how" oder "protect" oder so heißt und setzt es so wie bei den lesbaren Bausteinen.


----------



## RainerE (22 August 2005)

*Acces*

Bausteine kann man  mit access entschützen.


----------



## cybear (22 August 2005)

*KnowHowProtect entfernen*

@ Kleissler 
den Schutz kann man auch wie unten aufgeführt  entfernen.



S7 Knowhow-Protect entfernen

1) 
Datei C:\Programme\Siemens\Step\S7Proj\PROJEKTNAME\ombstx\offline\00000001\SUBBLK.DBF mir einem Hexeditor (z.B. Winhex oder HEX-Wizard kostenlos) öffnen 

2) 
Nach ASCII-Zeichenkette suchen z.B. 1400100 für FB100 (140=FB, 120=FC, 0100= Bausteinnummer) 

d.h. 140 0059  = FB 59. HexWizard benutzen => t 1400059 (t = sucht nach ASCI-Code) = FB59

3) 
zur gefundenen Adresse 84dez (54hex) dazuzählen und zu dieser Adresse wechseln (hier sollte 33 stehen) 

4) 
Diesen Wert 33 durch 30 ersetzen 

5) 
Datei abspeichern und Step 7 öffnen. Der Paßwortschutz sollte dann aufgehoben sein. 


Habs mal zur Probe getestet  und bei mir funkts.

Cybear ;-)


----------



## Der Nörgler (22 August 2005)

oder

http://www.rothenbacher-gmbh.de/


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

Der Nörgler schrieb:
			
		

> oder
> 
> http://www.rothenbacher-gmbh.de/



ich habe es mit acces versucht und kann die Dateien nicht mal öffnen.
Wie muss ich hier vorgehen. ??


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

*know how*

am betsen du lässt den mist von rothenbacher. ausserdem was wollt ihr alle in geschützten bausteinen rumschnüffeln? das ist verboten!!


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 August 2005)

Hallo,
warum soll das verboten sein? Nur verwenden darf man es nicht, und wenn man den Programmierer nicht mehr erreichen kann ist das der letzte Ausweg, und jetzt mal eine Aussage von einem Programierer zu Thema KOP, FUP, AWL Darstellung: wenn ich keine Lusten habe das alles übersetzbar zu machen, nehm ich KNOW_HOW protect und schon kann keiner mehr reingucken :roll: , auch eine Möglichkeit. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## BPlagens (23 August 2005)

*selber schuld!*

hallo!

mal kurz meine meinung zum know-how-schutz:

ich selber programmiere seit 10 jahren sps'en und habe noch nie ein pflichtenheft in der hand gehabt was den know-how-schutz zulässt!

ich als kunde würde dies auch niemals akzeptieren! bei der vielzahl von firmenpleiten habe ich plötzlich ein sps-programm das keiner mehr bearbeiten kann!

also wenn du an einer anlage rummfummeln musst und auf den know-how-schutz triffts bist du selber schuld! so was gehört im vorfeld unterbunden!

als lieferant sichert man sich ab indem man keine gewähr auf die anlage gibt, wenn der kunde selber "hand-anlegt".

zu rothenbacher: 
1. warum zahlen, wenn 5min googlen eine kostenlose möglichkeit bietet?
2. halte ich nicht viel von denen, hatte mal eine ocx propiert - desaster nichtmal das mitgelieferte demo hat funktioniert

generell bringen die tools wie "canopener" aber eh nicht soviel - es fehlen alle komentare und die label haben auch keine vernünftige bezeichnung! in solch einem source einen fehler zu finden ist schon extrem schwierig!

cu
bernd


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

*rothenbacher*

man braucht sich nur mal angucken wie der typ im forum auftritt. schmarotzersoftware ist das


----------



## volker (23 August 2005)

der einzige grund warum ich ab und zu den schutz benutze ist damit das servicepersonal nicht in standartbausteinen, die alle getestet sind und keiner änderung bedürfen, rumfummelt.

schutz entfernen ist eine sache von sekunden.
s7know  :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

so nun geht es, aber man soll es nicht, aber Hilfreich ist es doch gerade wenn man den Programmierer selbst nicht mehr erreichen kann.
Ggoogelt habe ich zwar, bekomme aber keine kostenlose Programme.
Kann vielleicht jemand freundlicherweise sagen wo man dann die Software her bekommt. Bzw herunterladbar ist.

besten Dank


----------



## volker (23 August 2005)

google klappt. aber nicht nur deutsche seiten suchen.
dann findest du ....plc.it


----------



## BPlagens (23 August 2005)

*dann mal eine einfach hilfe*

ok, dann werde ich mal sagen wie man das ganze ohne geld-ausgeben hinbekommt (etwas einfacher und komfortabler als mit hex-editoren).

1.einen sogenannten DBFViewer besorgen
(http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=dbfviewer&btnG=Suche&meta=)

2. dann die datei: "\projektpfad\ombstx\offline\0000000?\SUBBLK.DBF"
öffnen.

3. im feld "PASSWORD" den Wert von 3 auf 0 ändern

4. datei speichern

5. mit step7 projekt öffnen und der schutz ist weg

für 5 schritte zahle ich keine 50,-eur!! 

ich selber erstelle immer ein neues projekt und kopiere nur den entsprechenden baustein herein - nicht das doch was daneben geht!

viel spaß beim unlocken!

cu


----------



## RMA (24 August 2005)

Schön wär's...

aber bei mir funktioniert's nicht. Ich habe im Offline  Verzeichnis 10 Unterverzeichnisse ...1 bis ...a, und wenn ich darin SUBBLK.DBF öffne sind sie alle leer.

Kann es mit meinem DBF Viewer zu tun haben, oder muss man sonst noch was vorweg machen?


----------



## Zottel (24 August 2005)

RMA schrieb:
			
		

> Schön wär's...
> 
> aber bei mir funktioniert's nicht. Ich habe im Offline  Verzeichnis 10 Unterverzeichnisse ...1 bis ...a, und wenn ich darin SUBBLK.DBF öffne sind sie alle leer.
> 
> Kann es mit meinem DBF Viewer zu tun haben, oder muss man sonst noch was vorweg machen?


Wie groß sind die Dateien? Da Projekte meist wachsen dürfte die größte die aktuelle sein. Oder erst mal ein neues Projekt anlegen, dann soltest du nicht soviele Unterverzeichnisse haben.
Dein DBF viewer muß mit DBase IV umgehen können. Habe schon welche gesehen, die nur DBase III konten.


----------



## BPlagens (24 August 2005)

komisch!

also das ist sehr komisch!
wenn man sich mal ansieht was dir vorredner schreiben und was die tools erledigen ist es genau das gleiche nur der eine weg ist evtl. etwas bequemer als der andere.

mal ein neues projekt angelegt und nur den geschützen baustein reinkopiert?

der "dbfviewer 2000" (gleich der erste link bei obiger google seite) kann es auf jedenfall.

kannst dein projekt ja mal auf rapidshare hochladen - dann unlocke ich es dir.

hatte noch irgendwo eine doku wie man es mit access macht suche mal schnell....

bis gleich

edit:
so erst mal einen rechner mit access auftreiben müssen.
ist so einfach, das es fast schon lächerlich ist! einfach mit access auf "datei-öffnen-dbase IV " besagten dbf-file auswählen und das wars.
man sieht wieder die "PASSWORD" spalte und trägt die "0" ein.
speichern-fertig.

edit 2:
da ich nur mit openoffice arbeite eine weitere möglichkeit:
1. ein neues tabellendokument erstellen
2. unter "extras-datenquelle" eine neue datenquelle anlegen
3. unter verbindung als datenbanktyp "dBase" anwählen
4. unter datenquellen-url den pfad zum ordner angeben der die subblk.dbf enthält
5. im reiter "tabellen" nur subblk anwählen
6. im reiter "abfragen" auf "SQL" klicken
7. im neuen fenster "select * from subblk" eingeben und mit symbol "abfrage ausführen" eine db-abfrage starten
8. jetzt werden alle tabellen angezeigt
9. wie gehabt in tabelle "PASSWORD" wert von 3 auf 0 setzen
10. beim schließen des fenster wird man gefragt ob man speichern will - ja!
11. wie gehabt mit step7 das projekt öffnen

getestet mit openoffice 1.1.4 - funzt

viel erfolg
cu


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2005)

*unseriös*

ich finde jetzt wirds langsam unseriös hier. ist das gleiche als wenn einer cracks anbietet. ich würde diese beiträge löschen


----------



## Zottel (24 August 2005)

*Re: unseriös*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde jetzt wirds langsam unseriös hier. ist das gleiche als wenn einer cracks anbietet. ich würde diese beiträge löschen


Totaler Quatsch. Man kann auch darüber diskutieren, wie man ein Schloß öffnet. Das ist nicht illegal und es gibt gute Gründe, Schlösser auch mal ohne Schlüssel zu öffnen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 August 2005)

Hallo,
@ Gast: Ich habe auch schon über das Sperren der Beiträge nachgedacht, aber solange es 2 Anbieter gibt die kommerziell Programme zum Knacken anbieten und Siemens nicht dagegen vorgeht...... warum nicht eine kostenlose Lösung zu Fuß, und wenn man die Bausteine hat muß man sich erst durchwühlen, ein guter Programmierer hat das bestimmt selber geschrieben, und dann weiß er was er hat, und wenn ein Endanwender was ändern muß und der Schöpfer nicht erreichbar ist, ist das die letzte Lösung, und die Endanwender werden das schon nicht dublizieren, also ensteht kein Schaden.
Deshalb bleiben die Beiträge erstmal stehen, vieleicht guckt ja einer von Siemens vorbei und verlangt das Löschen.
Übrigens werden sämtliche Hinweise auf Seiten zu Cracks und solche Angebote gelöscht, was die Members privat machen geht keinen was an.


----------



## Zottel (24 August 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> @ Gast: Ich habe auch schon über das Sperren der Beiträge nachgedacht...


Ja, und Werbung für Zange und Hammer sollte auch verboten werden...
Es wird aber auch für "Aufsperrwerkzeuge" geworben: Multi-Pick, Zieh-Fix, u.s.w.
Anleitungen kannst du überall bestellen.


----------



## RMA (24 August 2005)

Hi,

ich habe eine neues Projekt kreiert, die Blocks rüberkopiert und dann ging alles ohne Probleme, beides mit Access und auch mit dem kostenlosen DBF-Viewer.

Irgendwie komisch, aber was soll's!

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 August 2005)

Hallo,
@ Zottel: Du wirst doch wohl nicht den Beruf wechseln (Schlüsseldienst oder Einbrecher) :?: 
Also Lock Picker und Zieh-Fix bekommst Du nur mit Gewerbeanmeldung als Schlüsseldienst, oder bei einem Verein die sich zur Aufgabe gemacht Schlösser Wettbewerbsmäßig zu öffnen(nette Geschichte), oder natürlich aus den USA. Nur mal so zur Info. :wink:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 August 2005)

Hallo,



> ..der einzige grund warum ich ab und zu den schutz benutze ist damit das servicepersonal nicht in standartbausteinen, die alle getestet sind und keiner änderung bedürfen, rumfummelt..


Genau so sehe ich das inzwischen auch. Der Know-How-Schutz ist ja eh schon lange keiner mehr. 

Ich würde es (auf garkeinen Fall :roll: ) so machen:
In den Dateien SUBBLK.DBF nach der Zeichenkette 3"Autor" suchen und diese durch 1"Autor" ersetzen. Für Serieneinbrüche eignet sich dafür z.Bsp. ein Programm wie "InfoRapid Suchen & Ersetzen" wie verrückt. Man kann auch Unterverzeichnisse  bei der Bearbeitung mit einbeziehen. Sicherheitshalber vorher Sichern!

Unsere Ganovenehre sollte es selbstverständlich verbieten, den Namen des Autors zu ändern!

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

*Re: rothenbacher*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> man braucht sich nur mal angucken wie der typ im forum auftritt. schmarotzersoftware ist das



Muss schon sagen das ich einiger maßen verwundert bin das hier so auf shareware beziehungsweiße freeware gefeuert wird. Ist doch eher so das rothenbacher-gmbh, sps-concept, runmode, libnodave (grüße an Zottel) und sicher gibt es auch noch andere, viel zur Vielfalt beitragen und sicherlich auch manchmal alternativen bitten. Ihr müsst euch ja nicht mit den Tools, Produkten beschäftigen man kann immer das Produkt auch als nicht shareware kaufen zahlt dann aber halt auch dementsprechend, Firmen die Tools, Produkten so verkaufen gibt es ja auch PI, helmholz usw (oder gleich siemens) aber beide Varianten haben doch ihre Berechtigung ?

Außerdem setzen die kleinen die großen auch unter druck ihre Produkte besser und billiger zu machen.
 
Gruße Anton


----------



## Nordkurve (28 Februar 2007)

*klappt nicht mit sfc & sfb*

hey leute,

habe das mal mit access probiert, funktionierte auch bei db, fb, fc. nur bei sfc & sfb bausteinen haute es nicht hin? HILFE? Kann mir daa einer weiterhelfen?

bis denne


----------



## Ligatschow (28 Februar 2007)

SFCs oder SFBs kann man nicht Entsperren da der Quellcode in der Firmware der CPU liegt. Der SFc/SFB ist nur die Schnittstellenbeschreibung.

Innerhalb der CPU wird dann die eigentliche Funktion in der Firmware aufgerufen.

Bemerkung zur Diskussion bzgl. KNOW_HOW_PROTECT

Ich verwende diese Attribut immer dann wenn ich verhindern will das jemand im Baustein und nicht in der Quelle ändert. Kann man im Baustein direkt nicht ändern muss die Quelle im Quellordner verwendet werden.


Gruss Ligatschow


----------



## Junge (6 Juli 2015)

SinusQuadrat schrieb:


> *Bausteinschutz deaktivieren*
> 
> 1. Öffnen Sie Ihre Quelle.
> 2. Entfernen Sie den Eintrag KNOW_HOW_PROTECT oder kommentieren Sie ihn mit zwei schrägen Strichen aus
> ...





Die Beiträge sind zwar schon stark veraltet aber ich wollt deswegen kein neues Thema eröffnen. Deswegen hänge ich meine Frage einfach mal hier hinten dran:


Vorhanden ist eine cpu 314c-2 pn/dp + Projekt. So kam es dass ich letztens mir ein paar Bausteine in S7 (Offline im Projekt) anschauen wollte, da merke ich dass einige FC-Bausteine KnowHow Protected sind. Passwort und weiteres hab ich alles da ich weiss nur nicht wie ich die Bausteine freigebe. bzw. wo ich das Passwort eingeben muss damit ich mir die Netzwerke und Kommentare anschauen kann. 

Falls die obige Beschreibung für das aufheben oder freigabe des "KnowHowProtection" passen sollte, könnte mir ein diese evtl nochmal etwas weiter aufschlüsseln? Vielen Dank!


----------



## LargoD (6 Juli 2015)

Du musst den Quellkode des Bausteins im Ordner <Quellen> öffnen und dann die genannte Zeile auskommentieren.
Ein Passwort brauchst Du dazu nicht.
Wenn Du den Quellkode nicht hast, hat Dich Dein Lieferant beschissen oder das sind Siemens-Lib-Bausteine.
Aber auch dann gibt es Möglichkeiten:
Entweder Du benutzt das Tool <S7-CanOpener> oder Du fragst den Gockel, wie man KnowHow-Protect z. B. mithilfe von MS-Excel aufheben kann.
Falls es sich um übersetzte SCL-Bausteine handelt, wirst Du allerdings am Resultat wenig Freude haben
Gruß
Erich


----------



## Junge (6 Juli 2015)

Achso, dass heißt ausserhalb von S7. Projektordner öffnen dann den Bausteinordner finden und mit z.B. Editor öffnen und die Zeile auskommentieren?!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 Juli 2015)

In meinem GitHub Projekt: https://github.com/jogibear9988/DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary gibts im Ordner "compiled" eine exe: WPFToolboxForSiemensPLCs.exe mit der kannst du den KnowHow Schutz aufheben!


----------



## Junge (6 Juli 2015)

Danke für den Link !

...aber ich würde es gern noch prinzipiell verstehen wollen. Wenn man Bspw. sein eigenes Programm bzw. diverse Bausteine schützen möchte und später diese evtl weiterbearbeiten oder einfach nur online sich anschauen möchte. Wie würde man das denn dann machen ohne jedesmal irgendwelche extra Programme nutzen zu müssen oder alles neu zu schreiben. Man muss doch den Schutz ganz einfach aktivieren und wieder deaktivieren können, wenn man das Passwort hat.


----------



## MSB (6 Juli 2015)

Wenn es "dein" eigenes Programm ist, dann hast du folglich in deinem Projekt oder Bibliothek auch die Quelle liegen, und kannst folglich die Zeile
"KNOW_HOW_PROTECT" mit "//" Auskommentieren und den Baustein neu übersetzen, und diesen dann downloaden und damit machen was immer man mit einem Baustein tun kann.

Wobei Siemens da mittlerweile noch ein wenig mehr im Petto hat, z.B. Block Privacy ... dafür gibt es jetzt zumindestens mal keine einfachen Umgehungsmöglichkeiten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## LargoD (6 Juli 2015)

Junge schrieb:


> Achso, dass heißt ausserhalb von S7. Projektordner öffnen dann den Bausteinordner finden und mit z.B. Editor öffnen und die Zeile auskommentieren?!


Nein, im Projekt gibt es normalerweise einen Ordner *Quellen*.
 Bei mir sieht das so aus:







Gruß
Erich


----------



## Junge (7 Juli 2015)

Hab es heute auf der Arbeit ausprobiert. Funktioniert alles einwandfrei, WENN man dann auch die Quellen hat. Hab das Prinzip jetzt verstanden...endlich  ist ja auch ganz simpel. Ist nur immer etwas bescheiden, ohne die Software zuhaus sich etwas anzugucken. Danke für die Hilfestellungen.


----------



## kandalaks (17 März 2016)

Hallo Jochen,

kann es sein, dass die exe.Datei sich nicht ausführen lässt?


----------



## borromeus (18 Juli 2019)

Grüß euch!

Ich habe in der Vergangenheit öfters den Know-How Schutz gemäß dem hier auf Seite 1 angegebenen Verfahren erfolgreich angewandt.
Aktuell habe ich das Problem, sobald ich die Datei SUBBLK.DBF bearbeite (also den 0er statt dem 3er reinschreibe), das Bausteinverzeichnis des betroffenen Projektes verschwindet.
Hat Siemens da was geändert?

Kennt das wer?
Gibt es da Abhilfe?

Simatic Manager 5.6.0.3

Gruß
Karl


----------



## PN/DP (18 Juli 2019)

borromeus schrieb:


> Hat Siemens da was geändert?


Vielleicht ist der Baustein mit "Block Privacy" geschützt?

Harald


----------



## borromeus (18 Juli 2019)

Servus Harald!

Kann ich das irgendwie feststellen?
Ich sehe nur, dass das Häkchen Knowhow- Schutz markiert ist.

Und, würde das das Verhalten erklären, dass der Bausteinordner unsichtbar wird?

Gruß
Karl


----------



## Wincctia (18 Juli 2019)

Hallo, 

dann steht in in der Spalte Sprache encrypt nicht Awl Scl Fub oder Kop. 
Kann gut sein das Siemens hier was verändert hat. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## borromeus (18 Juli 2019)

Hallo Tia,

eine Spalte "Sprache encrypt" habe ich nicht, eine Erstellsprache könnte ich anbieten und da steht SCL drin.

Gruß
Karl


----------



## ducati (18 Juli 2019)

Probier doch mal das Projekt unter Step 7 5.5 zu öffnen und dann zu entsperren. Evtl. vorher das Projekt nochmal speichern unter mit reorganisieren...

Falls der Baustein doch mit Block Privacy geschützt ist, dann gibts keine Lösung ihn zu öffnen...

Gruß.


----------



## Wincctia (18 Juli 2019)

borromeus schrieb:


> Hallo Tia,
> 
> eine Spalte "Sprache encrypt" habe ich nicht, eine Erstellsprache könnte ich anbieten und da steht SCL drin.
> 
> ...



hallo Karl, 


wenn hier Scl steht dann ist das eh fast aussichtslos weil dann hier reiner Mc7 code drinnen ist denn du zu 99% nicht Speichern. 
Bzw der Code ist Schwer zu verstehen. 

Was du noch testen kannst den Baustein in ein neues leeres Projekt zu kopieren. 
und nochmal testen. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## PN/DP (18 Juli 2019)

Wincctia schrieb:


> wenn hier Scl steht dann ist das eh fast aussichtslos weil dann hier reiner Mc7 code drinnen ist


Naja, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht... 



borromeus schrieb:


> eine Erstellsprache könnte ich anbieten und da steht SCL drin.


Wenn bei Erstellsprache "SCL" drin steht und Du hast die SCL-Quelle nicht, dann kannst Du die nicht vorhandene Quelle logischerweise nicht öffnen, egal ob KnowHow geschützt oder nicht. Du kannst aber einen nicht geschützten Baustein in der AWL-Ansicht öffnen, allerdings nicht per Doppelklick (das versucht die nicht vorhandene SCL-Quelle zu öffnen), sondern erst den AWL-Editor öffnen (beliebigen AWL/FUP/KOP-Baustein öffnen) und im AWL-Editor via "Datei > Öffnen..." den Baustein aus dem Bausteine-Ordner öffnen. Dann sollte der mehr oder weniger verständliche AWL-Code des Bausteins angezeigt werden (der vom SCL-Compiler erzeugt wurde, in seltenen Fällen können da nicht übersetzbare MC7-Anweisungen drin sein).
Mit reichlich Erfahrung und viel Zeit kann man aus dem AWL-Code manuell eine passende SCL-Quelle rekonstruieren, doch besser: Frage den original Programmierer nach (einer Projektversion mit) den SCL-Quellen.

Harald


----------

